# Pantallas táctiles: capacitivas vs resistivas



## Ratmayor (Oct 2, 2011)

Tras el MWC de este año, creo que nos toca repasar conocimientos sobre pantallas táctiles. Parece clara la tendencia de los fabricantes a crear nuevos móviles táctiles, y la publicidad normalmente suele hablar tan sólo de “teléfono con pantalla táctil”, sin especificar.

Ya hemos comentado que hay dos tipos principales de pantallas táctiles en los móviles: capacitiva o resistiva. Las dos utilizan el mismo principio para detectar las pulsaciones: los cambios en la corriente eléctrica. Sin embargo, los componentes que forman los distintos tipos de pantalla táctil y, sobre todo, la sensación para el usuario son muy distintos.
Las pantallas capacitivas son más caras de fabricar y están presentes en el iPhone o el LG KF750 Secret, entre otros móviles. Las pantallas resistivas son más baratas y están más extendidas, por ejemplo en los Pocket PC de Windows Mobile o el Nokia 5800.




 

*Pantallas capacitivas
*Por su tecnología, las pantallas capacitivas necesitan ser manejadas mediante el dedo o un objeto que disponga de capacitancia, no siendo aptas para los típicos stylus. Por otro lado, pueden detectar varias pulsaciones simultáneas o gestos, lo que permite diversas formas de actuar con ellas, aumentando su capacidad para ser controladas. Las pulsaciones o gestos no requieren presión, basta con deslizar el dedo para controlar la pantalla del dispositivo.



 
Al ser utilizadas directamente por el dedo, sin objetos intermedios, y no ser necesario realizar ninguna presión, la experiencia para el usuario al manejar este tipo de pantallas es bastante buena. La impresión es de rapidez, de inmediatez, siempre que el sistema operativo y el programa que estemos manejando este bien diseñado, claro está.

También tienen sus limitaciones. Tener que usar los dedos, menor precisión y no detectar la presión limitan las posibilidades del software que pueden ejecutar.

Apple con iPhone, los HTC Dream y Magic, modelos de Samsung y LG, Blackberry Storm o la próxima Palm Pre disponen de pantallas capacitivas. Los grandes ausentes eran, hasta ahora, Windows Mobile y Symbian. El MWC 2009 nos ha dejado el Samsung Omnia HD, con sistema Symbian, que esta fabricado con pantalla capacitiva y que nos ha dejado muy buenas impresiones. Se abre así la puerta a que Nokia, el gran valedor de Symbian, use esta tecnología en nuevos modelos. En Windows Mobile no se ha presentado aún ningún teléfono, pero si que estaba disponible un prototipo con pantalla capacitiva manejado por la nueva versión 6.5.



 
*Pantallas resistivas
*Las pantallas resistivas están formadas por varias capas. Cuando presionamos sobre la pantalla, hay dos capas que entran en contacto, se produce un cambio en la corriente eléctrica y se detecta la pulsación. Aparte de su precio, la mejor resistencia al polvo o al agua ha contribuido a su popularidad. Sin embargo, el uso de múltiples capas hace que su brillo se reduzca en, aproximadamente, un 25 por ciento. Pueden usarse con los dedos o el stylus, aunque los objetos afilados pueden dañarlas.

La necesidad de ejercer presión en una pantalla resistiva implica una experiencia de usuario diferente. La respuesta del móvil parece menos intuitiva, más lenta. Si además el software no esta creado para usarse con el dedo, tener que utilizar un objeto intermedio nos distancia aún más del dispositivo. En realidad esto es sólo aparente. Uno de los problemas de diseño del Nokia 5800 fue establecer el tiempo necesario para considerar que se había pulsado sobre la pantalla resistiva. Al final, si no recuerdo mal, lo fijaron en 0,45 segundos. Se puede hacer un programa que establezca un tiempo menor, pero se corre el riesgo de que la respuesta sea demasiado rápida para ser usado.

Uno de los principales inconvenientes que se les atribuye a las pantallas resistivas es su imposibilidad para detectar varias pulsaciones, el multitouch, o los gestos. La compañía francesa Stantum estuvo demostrando en el congreso de Barcelona sus innovaciones en pantallas resistivas. Multitoque, sensibilidad a la presión y precisión es lo que se puede ver en estos vídeos. Stantum ha creado unas referencias de software y hardware para que los fabricantes de móviles puedan llevar este tipo de pantallas resistivas en sus próximos móviles.

*Conclusión
*¿Cual es mejor? ¿Pantalla capacitiva o pantalla resistiva? En mi opinión no hay un tipo mejor que otro. Creo que es necesario considerar el sistema operativo y el software que más usemos, para decantarnos por una tecnología u otra. A mí por ejemplo me gusta escribir y dibujar con el stylus, pero para navegar o leer el correo me basta con usar el dedo. Lo importante, como siempre, es apreciar todo el conjunto de características del móvil, de las que el tipo de pantalla es solo una más. Aunque creo que es interesante conocer las ventajas y limitaciones que hay actualmente en estas tecnologías antes de elegir.

Pienso que el soporte de pantallas capacitivas por todos los sistemas operativos (si las patentes no lo retrasan), y los avances en las pantallas resistivas, harán que en breves plazos la elección de un móvil táctil sea cuestión de gusto más que de posibilidades técnicas.

Fuente: http://www.xatakamovil.com/desarrollo/pantallas-tactiles-capacitivas-vs-resistivas


----------

